# OBC



## miniGuy (9 mo ago)

I have recently had my CCC (head unit) go out and I plan to install an upgrade non-gem head unit into my 2012 Roadster. Even though it is doubtful in my mind, I am hoping that the settings in the CCC will become available in the OBC on the turn signal once the head unit is removed. I fear that I will have to do some coding to get them or worse yet, there is no way to transfer them back. I recently had a bad experience with coding but have read quite a bit on it. I could not find this anywhere.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

